

Bret Taylor of FriendFeed on "Google's strategy tax" (video) - prakash
http://money.cnn.com/video/ft/#/video/fortune/2008/03/12/fortune.yen.031208.google.fortune

======
brlewis
Good video. I hope someone finds or makes a transcript.

------
azsromej
Ahh, damn, I actually resubmitted this; and that was after browsing through
the first 3 pages to make sure nobody had.

